# every cloud has a silver lining!



## carlosthejackal (Mar 7, 2011)

have a peek at this,what a find 

http://www.journallive.co.uk/north-...found-at-stannington-hospital-61634-28283233/


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 7, 2011)

How are they going to remove the artwork, I wonder? I think it will lose much of its impact once it's taken out of it's unique setting, but I can see it fetching a fair whack.


----------



## mookster (Mar 8, 2011)

probably the same way people occasionally remove Banksys and sell them, although I don't know how they do that!


----------

